# Hi, I REALLY need some help in identifying a piece of music.



## DFringe (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi there.

I'm looking to identify a piece of music. I've a youtube link with a small snippet of the piece of music running in the background of the clip. The clip is of an incident in a football match in 1982 and it is audible in the background from 0-28seconds and fades out.

I've been keeping an ear out for this piece of music casually for over 5 years and this clip is the only reference i've got to it!!! and it's now pushing me to the point of insanity.

It's a French vocal piece and I don't really know if you'd class it as 'Classical' as such.

I hope someone can help. The link is 




thanks in advance
:tiphat:

I've just notice i may have broken the rules by posting this in here. I can't seem to find the 'identifying music section' Sorry.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

It's not classical, it's Dead Can Dance - Yulunga I think.

EDIT: I was close, the song is called Sanvean, you'll find it either by DCD or by Lisa Gerrard on her own.


----------



## DFringe (Jan 7, 2011)

BassClef

Thanks for reply and apologies again for posting this in the wrong place. Like I said i'm no expert so didn't really know how to classify it. 

Dead Can Dance - Yulunga is arabic i've listened to it and it's definitely not this. The piece in the clip is sung in French.

Thanks anyway


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I edited my post above - right band but wrong song. Sanvean is the song. Is it in French? I can never understand what Lisa Gerrard is singing, beautiful voice though.


----------



## DFringe (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks so much. that's the one. You've just identified something i've been looking for for over 5 years.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow. Happy to help  If you find the lyrics let me know!


----------

